# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25 октября 2013 ► KISS FM. 11 ЛЕТ ► Киев, ARENA ENTERTAINMENT ► БИЛЕТЫ + АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР!

## d_night

*25 октября первая и самая крупная танцевальная радиосеть Украины KISS FM
празднует своё 11-летие в киевском клубе ARENA Entertainment!*







В роли хедлайнеров выступят топовые артисты из престижного рейтинга Resident
Advisor (RA):

- *SETH TROXLER* (USA, RA #1), 
- *MACEO PLEX* (USA, RA #4).

*Seth Troxler* – мировая звезда, диджей #1 по версии авторитетного
портала Resident Advisor. В послужном списке резидента легендарного
берлинского Club der Visionare значатся релизы на таких громких лейблах как
Circus Company, Bpitch Control, Crosstown Rebels, Raum и прочих.

*Marceo Plex* – владелец лейбла ELLUM и автор релизов на Cocoon, Dumb
Unit, Visionquest и других известных лейблах.

*Билеты уже в продаже!*

Не откладывай покупку – ближе к дате проведения стоимость билетов будет повышаться!

*СТОИМОСТЬ БИЛЕТОВ:*

С 7 октября – *300* грн.
С 20 октября –*350* грн.

25 октября будет танцевать вся ARENA Entertainment – на 4-х этажах «киевского амфитеатра» расположатся 6 разных танцполов. Основное действо будет происходить на Main Stage – на верхнем этаже Арены в Decadence House. Полный лайн-ап смотри ниже.

*ОРГАНИЗОВАН АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР:*

Стоимость проезда: *270.00* грн.

*РАСПИСАНИЕ ТУРА:*

25 октября, 14:00 - Отправление из Одессы
20:00 - 21:00 - Прибытие в Киев
21:00 - 22:00 - Свободное время
22:00 - 06:00 - *KISS FM birthday 11*
06:00 - 06:30 - Сборы возле автобусов
06:30 - Отправление из Киева
26 октября, 13:30 - Прибытие в Одессу

*МЕСТО ОТПРАВЛЕНИЯ:*



________________________

*ПРОДАЖА БИЛЕТОВ БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСАХ:*

----------

